# Refining Using Butyl Diglyme: Questions/Comments



## Noxx (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, if you have any questions ? Or comments ?
Tutorial link: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=2974#2974
Thanks


----------



## postmako (Jul 8, 2007)

Where can one obtain Oxalic acid? How much is it?

What is Standard PPE?

Thanks,
Kory


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 8, 2007)

http://search.ebay.com/oxalic-acid_W0QQfrppZ50QQfsopZ1QQmaxrecordsreturnedZ300


----------



## Noxx (Jul 8, 2007)

Yep,
Oxalic acid is easily available on ebay.


----------



## postmako (Jul 8, 2007)

Noxx said:


> Yep,
> Oxalic acid is easily available on ebay.



What is Standard PPE?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 8, 2007)

Standard Personal Protective Equipment


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 8, 2007)

I would recommend a set of thick chemical golves and eye/face protection. Don't get any oxalic acid or it's salts in your mouth.

Steve


----------



## Gold Trail (Jun 6, 2009)

after reading noxx"s tutorial on the butyl diglyme i have a question. in the tutorial he disolved all ready some what refined gold. how would this process work on "dirty" AR? IE from ceramic cpu's or boards? 

Or should this process be reserved for "final clean up"

Ryan


----------



## MiltonFu (Jun 6, 2009)

How do I open that butyl diglyme tutorial thingie?

Thanks.


----------



## Noxx (Jun 7, 2009)

BDG will also be able to extract gold from «dirty» AR solution. Just be sure to follow the patent...

I think the link is broken. Let me fix this.


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 22, 2015)

The tutorial have been reposted in thread http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=10883&p=227729#p227729

Göran


----------



## artart47 (Feb 22, 2015)

Noxx.
I don't know if it's my computer or your set up, but when I click on the link, I go to a page with adds for web-hosting companies.
just wanted to let you know!
artart47


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 22, 2015)

Art, I'm guessing you clicked on the link in Noxx's original post that Göran quoted. It's probably because GRF is no longer hosted by 110MB.COM. They probably default any unfound pages to the advertising. If you click on the link Göran provided below the quoted material, you'll see the original material Noxx wrote.

Dave


----------



## artart47 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks Dave!

artart47


----------

